# bought NV tonight



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have high confidence shopping online since I'm using paypal, ebay and my own bank... I can have any one of them end the transaction and start claims

I got a $120 price break buying from eBay than Amazon

I bought binocular NV goggles and spent less than 500 bucks!


Do you have NV? do you have NV you can wear hands free? can you mount it?
I still want to get the scope I can mount to my rifle, but I'll have to ship that home to AZ and mount it to an upper I leave there.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I own a NVRSF Night vision rifle scope. It's an entry level, generation 1 scope that's good for out to around 100 yards. It has a titanium body for light weight and strength, 2.5x magnification, and they're relatively inexpensive (about $500 - $600). Also, the IR illuminator works great. I bought it specifically for predators trying to get to our livestock.

The photo below shows it mounted on a S&W M&P15. We were just playing around with it when it arrived, and I now have it mounted on an SKS.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I have 3.
One is just Gen 2 Binoculars, one is a Gen 2 scope with 1x mag (~100 yard range), and a Gen 2 scope with 2.5x (~200 yard range.)
To me right now, the higher end stuff is just too expensive especially including the FLIR.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I am jealous! I've been wanting some nv binocs for quite awhile now. Maybe I should bite the bullet and buy a pair.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

The only problem with the NV scope is that you can't easily look around unless the you have the gun up, then it's cumbersome. There are some good mounts that are made depending on the types of goggles you have that are hands free, plus there are several optics that have NVG settings. Either way you go NOD's are a good investment...... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

all we have is some cheap 2nd gen units.....








.....works great out here in the Ozark mountains.....nice setup k0xxx :thumbraise:.......

the rest of ya'z...pictures or ya aint got it......


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> the rest of ya'z...pictures or ya aint got it......


Here's mine. I keep it on my helicopter. I posted a pic so...yeah.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Is that air wolf?


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Here's mine. I keep it on my helicopter. I posted a pic so...yeah.


And there's my dream BOV!!


----------

